
World Cup 2026 to be jointly hosted by USA, Canada and Mexico - ajonnav
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-13/u-s-canada-mexico-unite-long-enough-to-win-2026-world-cup-bid
======
dfxm12
CONCACAF gets to send what, 3 teams to the World Cup?

~~~
lephty
Probably, but it will be a 48-team field in the 2026 World Cup.

